
Résumé Infographics  - Chirag
http://theportfolio.ofmichaelanderson.com/portfolio/resume-infographics/
======
duck
I hadn't thought about using infographics for a resume, but now I can see that
might be pretty useful. Maybe not as a paper version, but something online.
However, this particular example doesn't cut it - not enough information on
what the person did at each company and the coffee/humor thing is pretty much
a waste.

------
kjbekkelund
Going the non-standard way sets really high demands for a CV. This is an
interesting take, but I do feel I don't get enough data. And isn't that the
goal of a good infographic? Showing a lot of data in a better way than with
raw text. It's a very good start, but not quite there yet.

------
noss
This dark blue area that ended in '03 made me wonder what it is was and I see
that the label text is "Productivity".

Okay, I thought that misinterpretation was initially funny. A picture says a
1000 words, but which they are depends on the viewer.

